# Smoked Drum, white perch and catfish



## darthsmoker (Jul 30, 2017)

Good evening smokers.  Thanks to a pretty awesome step by step by bearcaver for tilapia and rainbow trout I found a new favorite in a couple of unexpected places.  Step one catch a bunch of fish.













20170729_111739_HDR.jpg



__ darthsmoker
__ Jul 30, 2017






Step 2 use bears method to hot smoke all 3 kinds of fish.

The results:












20170730_191331.jpg



__ darthsmoker
__ Jul 30, 2017






Have to say it turned out very well.  The suprising thing was how good the drum and white perch were.  I was previously under the impression that drum was a trash fish.  It turned out white flaky and amazing.

White perch was a pleasant suprise as well.  Very tasty.  The catfish was well, catfish.  First try at smoking it and while its probably the tastiest ive had outside of fried do yourself a favor if you want to eat catfish fry it! Not that it was bad but the other 2 were amazing. 

Thanks for looking.

Close ups on each:












20170730_191345.jpg



__ darthsmoker
__ Jul 30, 2017


















20170730_191342.jpg



__ darthsmoker
__ Jul 30, 2017


















20170730_191337.jpg



__ darthsmoker
__ Jul 30, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks like some good eating there!

Nice job!

Al


----------

